
Stl.Fusion in Simple Terms - alexyakunin
https://medium.com/@alexyakunin/stl-fusion-in-simple-terms-65b1975967ab
======
alexyakunin
Yesterday I announced Stl.Fusion — a library allowing anyone to write real-
time apps and UIs much faster, but importantly, also quite differently from
what most people used to. And this is clearly the biggest point of frustration
— long and comprehensive documents like Overview are fine, but we definitely
need a really simple explanation. So here it is.

